# 1979 Dufour 35



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I have been searching for a boat and have been looking at 1980-1985 Catalina 36's and 38's.. I recently found a 1979 Dufour 35 which is in very nice shape.. transmission rebuilt, new standing/running rigging, new sails, Profurler, beautiful cabin and very clean.. I can probably pick it up for under $30K, though I am unfamiliar with these boats.. The owner races regularly and claims she'll go over 8 kts to weather in good winds and over 11 kts, downwind. I'm not buying her to race, but want a solid, fast cruiser.. She's fitted with a loose foot main, solid vang, new traveler, etc. too.. I like the lines of the boat and seems tight..Other alternatives are Islander 36's, but the floor plan on the Dufour is much superior.. 

Anyone know this boat specifically and have advice? I don't want to buy something I'll never be able to sell either.. I live in SF Bay Area (Sausalito).

Thanks,

Jonathan


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

I crewed on one for a race weekend in the UK a couple years ago (although it would have been a newer model than a 79). They are often compared to Bennetau and Jeunnau and thought of favorably by European sailors for a boat in that price class. I got some helm time and found it to be incredibly responsive and pointed very well. It was a very comfortable boat to spend a long weekend on, too. Other than that, I'd have to leave more detailed comments to those that may know more about the rep of the 79. Good luck.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Dufour never seem to have really penetrated the US market but they are popular in the UK and EU. On anything that old I'd check carefully for water intrusion in the deck, etc. They've probably levelled off at a market value by now <G> so resale shouldn't be a shocker, but since the name is not as well known (even less so on the west coast, farther from US imports on the Atlantic side) it might be a slower sale than a more popular name. Which probably would command a higher price, too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks folks, though am still on the fence here. Since I don't live in Europe and there are probably 4 Dufours in the SF Bay Area, am a bit concerned what will happen if and when I sell the boat.. I just don't want to be stuck with it.. From the way it sounds from both of you, this seems likely. On the other hand, it's a heck of a lot of boat for the money, especially since I think I could get it at close to $25K or so..There's nothing around, regardless of brand in the kind of condition the Dufour is, along with it's sailing ability. The owner races regularly (though not on the Dufour) and has rigged it with a loose foot main with two partial and two full battens, self tailers, etc and it's very clean and will shine up nicely too.. It's really a challenge. I either spend much more money for a popular brand in this conditon, or bite the bullet on the Dufour..Thanks again.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> There's nothing around, regardless of brand in the kind of condition the Dufour is, along with it's sailing ability.


If you like it and it surveys well, then buy it. When/if you decide you want to sell, and if you have maintained it nicely, there are other knowledgable people out there who will appreciate the boat for it's own qualities. And, while Dufour doesn't have the market share of Beneteau or Catalina, they are still in business and are not regarded as a manufacturer of poor craft.


----------



## nightowle (Aug 2, 2006)

At the recent boat show here in Seattle, Dufour had a good representation with a few models on display at the 'in water' portion of the show. I certainly don't think it's an unknown brand and it seems Dufour is making an attempt to increase market awareness here in the US, so if the survey is good go for it! Meanwhile, see what research you can do on that particular year through some UK websites through google. You may find some pointers through some Brit chat rooms.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks*

I appreciate the feedback from everyone.. What I need to research next is replacing the Signet instrument cluster, as well as the central panel in the nav station.. The seller claims the hardware is only $1K, but I need to confirm this.. It also needs bottom paint, connecting the original auto-helm and several other things, as typical of any boat this age.. But it's remarkably clean, tidy and well maintained.. In fact I never would guess it's a '79 by looking at it! Very nice lines... Looks very similar to this one that's for sale in France:

YachtWorld.com Boats and Yachts for Sale


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Jon-

I doubt that the instrument cluster itself is going to be that inexpensive. Add in the nav station panel, you're talking at least $2,000. The Raymarine ST60+ Value pack, with wind, speed, and depth setup goes for $1340 alone... and that is heavily discounted.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Instruments for Dufour*

Sailindog..

This is one of my concerns, since as we all know, boat equipment ain't cheap, nor is the labor. The Dufour has I believe a Signet Marine 4000 which they no longer support. The 3 instrument clusters are mounted just above the companion way on what looks to be a fiberglass mold that would appear it was designed for them. The speed trasnponder needs to be replaced, as does the nav station panel and cluster on deck. The seller says that staying with the Signet brand will be more economical since the newer version will easily be replaced, though am sure the clusters MUST be different sizes, etc. Am going to check with a marine electronics guy nearby to confirm.

He also has the original stereo with a tape player that needs to get upgraded, bottom paint, cable re-connected to the original autohelm, luff tape sewn on some of the new sails, new hatch plexiglas, etc. He has replaced all standing/running rigging, 6 brand new Lee sails (he claims Lee is the same sail mfg that makes all sails for less money.. know anything about that?). Trans was was reblt recently, diesel serviced and he had the cooling system modified on the Volvo Penta which seems like it works well.. Boat is clean, tidy and I didn't see any gel coat spider cracks, plumbing problems, or other issues.. I'm no expert though.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

You like???? you buy.....

Simple, huh???

How can someone here, that hasn't seen the boat give you any help, or advise??

They were good decent boats...

I'm not going into Dufour battle again...

YOU LIKE??? YOU BUY.....


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

jontalk said:


> Sailindog..
> 
> This is one of my concerns, since as we all know, boat equipment ain't cheap, nor is the labor. The Dufour has I believe a Signet Marine 4000 which they no longer support. The 3 instrument clusters are mounted just above the companion way on what looks to be a fiberglass mold that would appear it was designed for them. The speed trasnponder needs to be replaced, as does the nav station panel and cluster on deck. The seller says that staying with the Signet brand will be more economical since the newer version will easily be replaced, though am sure the clusters MUST be different sizes, etc. Am going to check with a marine electronics guy nearby to confirm.


Many instruments use similar sized display heads, so that may not be a problem. Same with speed transducers. I've not used the Signet brand. Wiring is a big concern... and if you want to avoid it.. you could always go with the TackTick gear, which eliminates most of the wiring.



> He also has the original stereo with a tape player that needs to get upgraded, bottom paint, cable re-connected to the original autohelm, luff tape sewn on some of the new sails, new hatch plexiglas, etc. He has replaced all standing/running rigging, 6 brand new Lee sails (he claims Lee is the same sail mfg that makes all sails for less money.. know anything about that?). Trans was was reblt recently, diesel serviced and he had the cooling system modified on the Volvo Penta which seems like it works well.. Boat is clean, tidy and I didn't see any gel coat spider cracks, plumbing problems, or other issues.. I'm no expert though.


The stereo is not a big deal generally... and not very expensive... less than $200 unless you go really high end. The bottom paint is IMHO a maintenance issue...and something that isn't really avoidable. My question is if the sails are new, why do they need a luf tape sewn on some of them??? IMHO, that should have been done when they were made. Something is fishy there IMHO. I'd also ask to see the paperwork and maintenance records...

You are going to get a survey, and make the offer contingent on survey, sea trial and such...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Dufour 35*

Yes to the survey, by all means.

As to the sails, he said that his research uncovered the fact that sail lofts like North Sails (SF Bay area shop) and others all take the measurements, quote a price and then send the order to an Asian sailmaker who manufactures them all for them, while they add on thousands for the brand and logo sewn on the sail.. This wouldn't surprise me, as it's common place in many consumer electronics, appliances, etc. As to WHY the luff tapes weren't sewn in originally, it could have to do with him switching to a Profurl furling system which had different luff requirements. He said that the head sails also have a foam leech that aids in furling leaving a more oval shape than the tight, round shape on most furled sails. Whatever..

He seems pretty forthright, has been sailing for over 30 years (he claims) and is a dentist, so he ain't hurting for money.. My goal would be to survey it and see if I can steal it from him for around $25K or so. Nice boat though..

Thanks for all your great help..

Jonathan


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Jon

Having bought, enjoyed and subsequently sold a few "non standard" boats in recent years (and again currently owning another) I can tell you that we were able to sell them without great difficulty.

The key is to buy quality and do the upkeep to keep them looking great and in good condition all round. A discriminating and knowledgeable buyer will see past the "no name" and recognize quality.

You can generally buy such boats at a considerable discount, so your reselling price can reflect your reduced initial investment too. So you end up with a) a solid boat in a market of questionable "brand names", b) at a price that is usually more attractive than the asking for the "Brands" in poorer condition.

We owned a Choate 40 for 12 years, not exactly a household production boat. Upgraded and maintained it well, and sold for very close to our initial purchase price 12 yrs earlier. While this does not include running costs and upgrades, it's still not bad and we had 12 great years with her.

If she surveys well and you like how she looks/handles, go for it!


----------



## frank31 (Feb 19, 2005)

I had a 1978 Dufour 27 and it was a very good boat. I was impressed by the quality of the interior and the overall fit and finish. Of course a survey is a valuable second opinion.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sounds like you are going to need to spend about 4K to update - not bad - unless you start looking in the 75K plus range you're not likely to find anything really "turnkey".

Lee is a well-known sailmaker, been around since the earth cooled, they do journeyman's sail - not bad quality but nothing state-of-the-art either. The other lofts don't make all their sails overseas - the higher tech laminate ones are usuallly made in the US or Britain, on molds.

If the boat is in good shape and it's only 25K - how can you go wrong...


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Luff tapes missing?? Then how or what was the luff finished off with?

Miscommunications with sail lofts are common, things often don't get made up right unless someone is paying attention and checking them all the way, whether they are made locally or overseas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Dufour continues to build a fine quality boat today as they did in the 70's and 80's. If re-sale is a concern, just take a look on the popular web sites and review what they are selling for and how many Dufour boats are for sale around the world. Ask a broker to check what they have sold for as well and you will be impresssed. 

On the East Coast, there is a large Dufour Dealer that just represents and services Dufour Sailboats covering a large chunck of the country.. They are a good bet to sell your boat for you as well at the appropiate time.

Good luck.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"On the East Coast, there is a large Dufour Dealer "
Who's that?


----------



## neemo (Oct 24, 2009)

sounds a nice boat,. i own a 1973 model, its brillant, horses for coarses, you buy what you like and can afford, not something out of your price range, and dont use it, we see so many of them , this boat will re sell, there a sort after cheap big safe boat and live aboards in the med love em.et it bought, its cheap at 25 usd, get the survey, away you go,all the best brian,mallorca based.


----------



## PierreMundo (Nov 29, 2007)

Ha Neemo! 
Pls check Tread dates, it's almost 2.5 years old. So he probebly looking for his next boat.


----------



## ipc51 (Jun 28, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying a Dufour 35 for off-shore as well as around the Pacific Northwest. Looks like the fin keel would make it very responsive but does anyone know how well she tracks? And how does she sail in light winds given the moderate displacement?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

IIRC a lot of the DuFours had problems with bedding and deck coring from leaks. They are generally well-loved but never had a large distribution network in the US, not even on the East Coast. Many made it as far west as England, not so many beyond that though.


----------



## neemo (Oct 24, 2009)

*dufour35,*



ipc51 said:


> I'm thinking of buying a Dufour 35 for off-shore as well as around the Pacific Northwest. Looks like the fin keel would make it very responsive but does anyone know how well she tracks? And how does she sail in light winds given the moderate displacement?


hi ya. im a 35 dufour owner and sail and keep my boat in the balearic islands,in the med, my boat is, a pleasure to sail, my record, is sailing alone 12 miles without touching sails ir tiller, on 1 track, i have a new profurl c350 roller reef, and standard main sail, she perform fantastic, i have, a13,6 mtr x6,5 mtrbase genoe, and another, 13.6mtx9mtr base, acheiving 5 to 7 nts in moderate wind.you want be dissapointed in these boats,if your searching for a doufour let me no back i will answer \help you were possible ,just to add, i sail modern boats often, let me tell youm i know the best boat to sail when it blows and for long distance, cheers brian


----------



## robsea69 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hello IPC. I owned a 1979 Dufour 35 for 19 yrs. Sailed it in SoCal and Lake Michigan. I cannattest to the fact that yes, she tracks very well. has the slightest amount of weather helm, but has extremely good sea manners. If the vessel were properly surveyed and put in good repair, I would not hesitate to take one offshore. I could sail her in 23-24 AWI and not have to shorten sail. She will heel, but only to a point and then she digs in, providing for a very comfortable feel. Also you may notice that the cockpit with the high seatbacks also aid in that comfort at sea factor. AS HelloSailor pointed out, the decks are somtheing that require an attentive eye. Delam can be an issue. I had to fill several voids in my deck w/ epoxy, but it was not a horrble job. To offset the cosmetic blemishes, I recovered the non-skid areas with Treadmaster, a wonderful product from the UK (I Think). I would also seriously look at the deck to hull joint. Any older boat needs to have this srea thoroughly scrutinized. One issue that I deemed a "short-cut" was the fact that the aluminum toe-rail was riveted to the hull instead of screwed in. One last thing, even though the bost id basically a flush deck, its extra freeboard prevents it from being a wet boat. It is rather dry in fact! The deck doesn't drain particularly well, but that is a design flaw with the toerail. Hope that info is useful to you. I will be happy to answer any more specific questions you might have. BTW, my vessel was fitted with a Volvo MD17C 35 HP engine which was way more than adequate. 2500 RPM = 7 knots! Low revving engine though.


----------



## CAPT JOHN (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: Instruments for Dufour*

Hi jontalk i just purchased a 1979 dufour 35 , maybe it would be a good idea to compare them we can both learn about them. Capt. John s. F. Bay area


----------



## CAPT JOHN (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi jontalk ; i just purchased a 1979 dufour 35 , maybe it would be a good idea if we were to compare them we might both learn something. Capt john . S.f. Bay area


----------



## normandavison (Sep 2, 2008)

Buy it, you will never be sorry.


----------



## MysticGringo (Oct 9, 2006)

He's probably made his decision by now... he's probably already sold it and bought his next boat... Check the date.


----------

